# Segawai beginning



## dodidoki (Feb 15, 2022)

I must repot and stand it out, plant started to grow in my fridge.( i kept it in fridge, between 0 and +4 C, 32-38 F, in slightly wet perlite and gravel).


----------



## LadySlipper (Feb 16, 2022)

Excellent, how long shall it be kept in that temp?


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 16, 2022)

Segawai has the longest vegetativ- and shortest dormant - period among hardy cyps . Old growths dry completely in November, than I put it into the fridge, and despite of dark and cold it starts again in february.


----------



## LadySlipper (Feb 17, 2022)

That's interesting. The other side of every beautiful flower? Thanks.


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 13, 2022)

Update.


----------

